# Masters Augustine Fong and Gary Lam



## WCDaniel (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey everybody!
I've been training Wing Chun for a little while here where I live, in south of Brazil, and I'm planning to travel abroad on the near future to do a kind of intensive course in Wing Chun, for about 3 months. I really want to get better and make it worth!
I know Master Augutine Fong and Master Gary Lam are really awesome masters! So I'd really aprecciatte if you could help me with any kind of information about them: training, school environament, etc.. And if someone have already done these courses with them, I 'll thank you to hear something from you, your opinins and experiences.

Thanks again! 
Bests,
Daniel.

PS.: Sorry about my english mistakes..


----------



## hunt1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun. 

 IMO the best Yip Man WC would be Tsui Sheung Tin if you have the time and money to travel and train with anyone. He is old but his knowledge of Yip Man Wc is with out peer.

 Of the 2 you mentioned Gary Lam would be the better choice. He is more dynamic and still enjoys teaching. A good friend of mine is very close with AF. He says that AF is burnt out after 30 years of teaching . He really doesn't enjoy it the way he once did.


----------



## geezer (Sep 4, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> IMO the best Yip Man WC would be Tsui Sheung Tin if you have the time and money to travel and train with anyone. He is old but his knowledge of Yip Man Wc is with out peer.
> 
> Of the 2 you mentioned Gary Lam would be the better choice. He is more dynamic and still enjoys teaching. A good friend of mine is very close with AF. He says that AF is burnt out after 30 years of teaching . He really doesn't enjoy it the way he once did.


 
Interesting. It's been years since I've had any contact with Augustine Fong's group, but that would explain his low profile even here in his home state. (He's in Tucson, and I'm just up the road in Phoenix). Still, on the basis of only having met him a few times, he seemed like a very sincere instructor.

Hunt, you make an excellent point, which is that it's not just what a master knows, but where "their heads at" ...their attitude, personality and outlook that makes training with them worthwhile, ...or an utter waste of time and money. Lately, I've been working with a guy that's not a "grandmaster" level Yip Man disciple like my first teacher, but he is a great teacher, and a better fit for me. Each to their own, eh?


----------



## dungeonworks (Sep 4, 2009)

WCDaniel said:


> Hey everybody!
> I've been training Wing Chun for a little while here where I live, in south of Brazil, and I'm planning to travel abroad on the near future to do a kind of intensive course in Wing Chun, for about 3 months. I really want to get better and make it worth!
> I know Master Augutine Fong and Master Gary Lam are really awesome masters! So I'd really aprecciatte if you could help me with any kind of information about them: training, school environament, etc.. And if someone have already done these courses with them, I 'll thank you to hear something from you, your opinins and experiences.
> 
> ...



Sorry I cannot help with the choice of instructors Daniel, but I will say your English is just fine.  It is far better than my Portuguese would be!!!   I know Oma Platta and Kimura!  Oh wait!!  Kimura is Japanese! :uhyeah:  Just kidding!  I love it when you can read a post by someone from another country than my own.  Their grammar adds character and gives the conversation a more better feel.  It adds character in my opinion.

Best of luck in your search!

Gary

PS

Vive esperto, o trem duramente, joga mais duramente!
(Live smart, train hard, play harder!)


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Danny - what are you looking for from your experience?

Augustine Fong is very traditional and static with his training. Kind of old school and is exceptionally good at chi sao 

Gary Lam is a good fighter (explosive and realistic)

Both are worth visiting if you can

If you come to the UK, come and train with Kevin Chan - you will be blown away


----------



## WCDaniel (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and the invitation, Kamon Guy!


----------



## hunt1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been informed by one of AF's oldest  students that Af is still at his school and teaching everyday as hard as he ever has.

 It is certainly possible my friend caught AF on a bad day when he went and visited or just picked up the wrong impression. Opinions are subjective anyway. 

 No doubt you will lean a great deal from which ever teacher you select.


----------

